# EInem Ordner die Berechtigung 777 erteilen



## coracora (18. August 2005)

Hallo

Ich arbeite mit Windows XP und Dreamweaver MX 2004. 

Ich möchte einem *Ordner * meines Gästebuches die Berechtigung* 777* erteilen.  Mit einem Rechtsklick lässt sich aber der Schreibschutz nicht deaktivieren! Kann mir (Anfänger) jemand bitte erklären, wo und wie ich das genau mache? 

Ich hoffe sehr, dass mir jemand von Euch bei meinem Problem weiterhelfen kann...

coracora


----------



## MasterJM (18. August 2005)

Da hast du dich wohl im Forum vertippert,
hier gehts im IRC und ICQ - also das chaten im Internet.

Sprichst du jetzt von Windows
oder willst du von Windows aus Rechter auf einem Linux Apache ändern?

Naja ich schiebe es mal ins  Hosting & Webserver Forum,
falls es da auch falsch ist bitte um Entschuldigung 

Move!


----------

